# Gemeinsam Fischerprüfung Berlin



## Mücke20 (20. Juli 2020)

Hallo werte Angler ,

angeln ist meine Leidenschaft und das soll in Zukunft dann ordentlich laufen mit Prüfung usw. 
Das wäre eigentlich eine gute Gelegenheit gemeinsam die Prüfung zu machen .
Bin 35 m und quasi Anfänger. Hab nur aus Lust und Laune ein dutzend mal geangelt und kenne höchstens die basics ^^. Bei Interesse einfach melden. 
LG, Mücke


----------

